# Sailfish and Tripletail



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Went out yesterday on the Cabo and had a decent day. Caught a nice Sailfish, 2 decent wahoo, and a pretty good Tripletail. Took a couple quick pics of the sailfish and he swam off like a champ. We fished east hoping to try to find decent water but it was mainly blue green all the way to about 10 miles north of the squiggles. No weed lines just nasty river grass. All this rain has messed the water up. Anyway it was a slick calm beautiful day in the Gulf. Yall get out there and catch them up.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice post and pics. Where did you hook the 2 wahoos @?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Decent day for sure, nice one guys, thanks for posting. What were you pulling for the wahoos?


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Just pastics for the wahoo. Anything with pink in it was the bait getting bit. Pulled some ballyhoo early but swithched to plastics to cover more ground. The fish all seemed to be in 350-450 foot of water yesterday. Kind of slow all day but heck at least we caught a few. Nothing big but here is a pic of one of the wahoo. The other one was about the same size. Maybe a tad bigger.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What bait landed that Tripletail? NICE fish!

Jim


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Cut piece of ballyhoo


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice fishes!! good report there!


----------

